# This past week at Tybee



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Spanish have been running like crazy, lot's of fish up to 22" have been caught on Gotcha's, spoons, and live bait. The really big ones are going for live finger mullet free-lined into the current. For me, I've had alot of success with a clarkspoon with 24-30" of #25 flourocarbon tied behind a weighted Cajun Thunder.

There's a few trout and flounder, lot's of finger mullet and glass minnows in the surf. No luck yet on the king rig, but apparently one in the #40 range was spotted cruising under my live spanish mackerel yesterday. Had 4 or 5 blazing runs on the rig but no hookups.

Saturday night, I lost about $400 dollars of equipment while I was passed out in my lawn chair. I've never ever had anything like that ever happen to me on this or any other pier. All my inshore rods were taken as well as my king rod and reel. Those of you who know me and know what I fish with, keep an eye open for my stuff in case someone has the nerve to bring it down there. I'll be checking the pawn shops tomorrow as I have the next 3 days off. God help the person who took my stuff if I ever catch them.

Fortunately I have a couple old rods in the garage that I can use and a charter captain gave me two of his old combos which should work great for the time being.

Sorry I haven't been able to contribute more time and info lately, but my computer access is severely limited. If you live in the area, you know where to find me.

See y'all on the planks.


----------



## eekie (Apr 15, 2004)

What a piece of Sh**. I can't belive people would have the brass to steal like that. I had rods stolen (value around $200.00) while I was on a lay over in fort lauderdale. I know how you feel. I hope you find em' and put'em on a shark rig and heave them off the pier. Good luck!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Filed a police report yesterday on the stolen tackle. Officer told me that if I ever found the person who did it, to call him _after_ I finished working the jackass over real good. Now that's the kind of attitude I like to see from the police.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....well!....there's the first reason I've ever heard not to drink over a case of beer at one sitting.......man,that sux  ..I always watch my chit like a hawk  ......Emanuel,which pier you at and will ya be there any next week...(will any of them feesh make it up apache way?).....crap,I just realized Tybee is in Georgia  ......the R


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

What a S*** Bag!!!!! If you need any tackle, just send me a private message, and we will discuss the issue. Sorry you had to see how people are nowadays dude. I hope that BAS#&RD doesn't catch anything with you gear. I wouldn't give 20,000 of those guys or gals out their that would do something like that for one of those kids serving in Iraq! 
TC


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

One of the upsides of being in the tackle industry is that I get some really sweet deals from various companies, Penn, Shimano, Tsunami, etc. Shouldn't be too long before I have the stuff replaced. 

It was just stolen at a very bad time for me, and besides, this pier, you could leave your stuff out there all day and come back and get it. It had to be someone from out of town that didn't know me. The two rods that I am really heartbroken about are the Shimano Teramar and the Shimano Compre. The Compre I had isn't even made in that style anymore. Still hoping I get a call from Glenn one of these days telling me that he got my tackle back and chucked the perp over the side to boot.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Still on the look out man.............saw a couple of suspects on sat..........but no pony tail. Told Mike/Pam,Homer,guy with the sraw hat and umbrella and a few other regulars about it. So we got a few more eyes out there. Glenn,


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thinking about setting up a little "sting operation" out there. Get a couple rods and reels, set them out there and then everyone takes turns watching them over the course of the day. First person to try to walk away with them ends up in the drink.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea......count me in I'll pull a shift. At your shop, does the repair dept have any reels that look great but don't really work......say an International or Ambassador or somthing expensive we can use for bait.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm sure I can come up with something. I also found out that the rep company for Shimano is going to replace a rod or two at no charge to me. I guess they decided it was a small gift for all the rods I've sold.

Might be down on the planks tonight.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Can you say SWEEEET............  

Your still welcome to come by the house and use my stuff till you get your replacments.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....Zigh....here it is....the R


----------

